# What is RoomEQ Wizard?



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: First post introduction*

New to the shack. Could someone please tell me what is an EQwizard and how do you use it. I think it hepls you do the sound level of your speakers and is it better than doing it by hand with a sound level meter from radio shack?

Thanks,

Patrick 
Dennon 2803
Boston 950's Front
VRC Center Boston
Vrx Backs Bostn
Atlantic Technology Sub 642ce
XBR1 Rear Projection LCD


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Patrick, I moved your post to this forum.

For more info on Room EQ Wizard... start here.... then read through many of the threads here and you'll get a good idea. In a nutshell, it measures and graphs frequency response. We generally use it for measuring and graphing subwoofer response.


----------

